#ubuntu-boot 2006-05-04
<Nafallo> is /dev/md0p1 supposed to be automagically created when I add it to the partition table or do I have to do something else?
#ubuntu-boot 2009-04-30
<mahs1> HI, i have a problem with boot my system and see this eror"grub laoding, eror 22"how could i fix it?
<mahs1> any one coulnd't help me?
#ubuntu-boot 2010-05-06
<eks010> help I have a gateway netbook with win 7 starter     I installed ubuntu netbook via wubi    and   after install i rebooted and all I get is (after hitting enter to load ubuntu) is a flashing curser (underscore) and never load but if I edit the command in grub for recovery mode (chande hd to 0,1 insted of 0,2 it loads
#ubuntu-boot 2010-05-09
<EricB> Hello
#ubuntu-boot 2011-05-05
<atari314> hello :)
<atari314> do you know if the ubuntu-minimal (the meta-package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-minimal + boot loader + kernel) is enough for a complete boot?
#ubuntu-boot 2011-05-08
<HillBeast> Is anybody alive here?
#ubuntu-boot 2014-04-28
<englishm> oh. it's empty.
<englishm> did everyone get booted?
<englishm> I'll see myself out.
